# Job interview today- wish me luck!



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

As some of you may be aware from my build thread, I am losing my job as of the end of next week 

Got an interview later today with Listers, for a sales executive role, with either Toyota or Volkswagen. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Good luck x


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Good luck mate


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck - sock it to 'em. 8)


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Good luck!
Stewart


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good luck fella 

Volkswagen dealership would be handy :wink:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck mate.

Based on my experiences at local VW dealership you should ace it. The last guy I asked had problems differentiating between the GTi & type R....

Hope it goes well.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good luck if you get the job with VW can you get me some discount :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Take a load of speed/amphetaine will help :wink:

Good luck


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

thanks everyone. in my opinion I aced it, will find out by Friday. discount for TTF members on parts will be my first enquiry!


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Good luck mate


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yep,,, all best :wink:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Second interview for the role is this afternoon- I can only take their fast response to be a good sign! Oh and it is for the VW role so yeah, discounted parts where possible!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good luck..fingers crossed for ya.
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck! Pity your name's not 'Toblerone' otherwise I'd have a top tip for you (see joke section) :wink: Best off luck anyway.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good luck Stewart, or rather I hope you didn't need it and succeeded anyway


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

All the best Matey. Hope you get the job.

Paul


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Got the job!

Thanks guys for the support!

If all goes well I should be on the right money to do my big build next year


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats nice one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Stewart. Congratulations


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Stewart? Not me I'm afraid lol


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Well done


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Stewart? Not me I'm afraid lol


  :lol:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Well done chap! All the best in your new job


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

good man..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Stewart? Not me I'm afraid lol
> ...


He changed it to 'Toblerone' following the top tip I posted:



> PEOPLE whose name is Toblerone should always take along an empty 'Toblerone' chocolate box when attending interviews for office jobs. This would save your potential employer the expense of having to make a name plaque for your desk, and therefore increase your chances of getting the job.


Knew it would come in handy


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats matey.

If you worked at my local VW dealer would be easy to be top salesman in days. They seem to have developed a knack of avoiding your gaze when you enter. It's almost like customers are a pain and prevent them playing with their iPhones..


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Shug750S said:


> Congrats matey.
> 
> If you worked at my local VW dealer would be easy to be top salesman in days. They seem to have developed a knack of avoiding your gaze when you enter. It's almost like customers are a pain and prevent them playing with their iPhones..


A bit of NLP training wouldn't go amiss then :roll:


----------

